# If You're Cold



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you're cold


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the idea. But I'm pretty sure a steak like that, CAN'T come from a critter like that.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I like the idea. But I'm pretty sure a steak like that, CAN'T come from a critter like that.


:mrgreen: I had the same thoughts when I first looked at the pic. I bet the critter in the pic would be more tender than the steak in the pic.


----------

